# What if a passenger got stabbed by uber driver because of given a low rating



## Alan (Aug 13, 2014)

I predict this will happen sooner or later . Do you guys agreed ?


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

Unless Uber tells us which client rates us what, this won't happen... you can just do 1 ride and wait for a bad rating to appear on your dash and then go stab them...sometimes u wont get a rating till 4 days later when they request a new ride...why not just stab every pax after the rides, heh jk.


----------



## TrafficSlayer (Aug 16, 2014)

Alan said:


> I predict this will happen sooner or later . Do you guys agreed ?


The only reason it isn't a headline yet is because I take care to dispose of the bodies! lol


----------



## Mimzy (Jun 10, 2014)

Doubtful - but some of the heard of new drivers I have experienced as a rider in the past two weeks seemed mentally unstable. So who knows what the future holds.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

One reason it won't happen is that riders wait so long to rate us, if they even bother to rate us at all. The rider and passenger will be long separated. That is, of course, unless the driver is a compulsive stalker type who might try to take the time to figure out who it was and whether he had been to their residence.


----------



## JoshM (Aug 1, 2014)

I picked up a couple. My first and only ride of the day. They gave me a 3 rating. Week later I got a request from them again....


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

Sadly, the way things are going I think it's more likely that we'd hear about a driver committing suicide. I know I've experienced depression related to Uber/Lyft.


----------



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

With the lower rates and the demographics it may attract, very possible.


----------



## B-kool (Feb 28, 2016)

There may be a new clinical diagnosis added to the medical community... Like "star rating" deficiency..


----------



## duchski (Feb 1, 2016)

The entire rating system is stupid. People don't use uber or l*ft for "friendliness" of drivers but because it's cheaper than a taxi. It's no longer a hippie way to get around town but an economical alternative to taxis and radio cars. Let's drop the pretense and focus on passengers leaving negative comments as they help to identify actuall issues with drivers. The entire rating system is way to subjective and vague as customers can you low ratings for any reason including requests to disobey traffic laws and run red lights because they're late for work. Drop the pretense, uber, people use the service because it's a cheaper alternative and not because of any "star ratings"...


----------

